# 1941 schwinn henderson done



## Euphman06 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks to Bob U. for the restored mesinger seat. Perfect seat to complete this bike. Everything else original to the bike, even the original key. Owner said he bought it used in 1941, but it is a 1941, so perhaps he was the original owner.

Before





After
















Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 18, 2015)

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## ballooney (Oct 18, 2015)

Great job!  Love the green Schwinns.  Is there Henderson script on the down tube as well?


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 18, 2015)

ballooney said:


> Great job!  Love the green Schwinns.  Is there Henderson script on the down tube as well?




Yes there is, just as nice as the script on the tank.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 18, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Yes there is, just as nice as the script on the tank.




That's golden!  Great score.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm so glad you got this bike. It looked great when you bought it, but now with the correct seat and all cleaned up, it's a real thing of beauty. The colors are specatular!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2015)

Fabulous!
 Definitely, one of the most beautiful bicycle designs ever built.
 There's a reason that the B6 in all its forms had such a long production run.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 18, 2015)

Sweet!
Nice cleanup and great bike?
Well done!


----------



## Dave K (Oct 18, 2015)

Great job.  Love this bike.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 18, 2015)

Bike looks great nice job on it !


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 18, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Bike looks great nice job on it !



Thanks!

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## larock65 (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful bike! Great job on retaining the originality on this one.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 19, 2015)

I love it when the OG paint can be saved.
Nice job reviving this classic! 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------

